# Iphone vs Ipad - Que choisir ?



## lepetitpiero (14 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour,

N'ayant pas trop suivi les évolutions technologique de Apple ses dernières année en ce qui concerne les iphone et ipad. Je me pose la question sur le choix d'un nouvel appareil pour remplacer mon vieillissant iphone 2.

Pour une même version de iOS11 que fait un ipad que ne fait pas un iphone ? et inversement...

En gros je me tate sur un ipad + un téléphone basique si le ipad cellulaire ne fait pas téléphone et sms. ou uniquement un iphone si ça fait tout pareil qu'un ipad.  

Je me dis que Apple à du mettre des limitation de chaque coté pour conserver deux gammes quasi identiques quand on voit un ipad4 à coté d'un iphone X

Pierre


----------



## Alino06 (14 Octobre 2017)

C'est quoi un iPhone 2 ? L'iPhone 3G ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (14 Octobre 2017)

Oui à l'époque on disais iphone 2  après était sortit le 3Gs... puis le 4 !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1130801 (14 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour, tout ce que tu fais sur un iPad tu peux le faire sur un iPhone, la différence se situe aux niveau de la taille d'écran et au fait que l'iPhone fait en plus la téléphonie.
Après sur l'iPad Pro il y a des applications qui lui sont propre il me semble. Le mieux serait de passer voir dans un Apple Store ou un revendeur officiel pour voir ce qui te convient le mieux


----------



## lepetitpiero (14 Octobre 2017)

C'est un peu ce que je pensais ... mais j'avais un doute... merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Octobre 2017)

Et pourquoi pas iPhone SE + iPad Air ?

Ça ne te reviendrait pas forcément (beaucoup) plus cher qu'un iPhone x Plus et le confort qu'offre l'écran de l'iPad est inégalable dans certaines activités (travail sur des documents).


----------



## lepetitpiero (30 Octobre 2017)

Pas bête comme idée... à voir.


----------



## roquebrune (31 Octobre 2017)

tout depend de ce que tu veux faire avec
tu as des app spécifiques en tete  ? des utilisations ?

je vois que tu es photographe (moi aussi) , en ce cas un iPad Pro 12.9 avec  le pencil et Lightroom + Affinity Photo est un bonheur a utiliser
j'avais fais un post photographes ici https://forums.macg.co/threads/vos-app-pour-la-photo-video.1297257/#post-13191389

pour une cellule a main sur iPhone il y a le fantastique https://lu.mu


----------



## lepetitpiero (1 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour,

Merci de ta participation... 

Alors perso, je ne compte pas faire de retouche sur un ipad....  l'utilisation final du télphone, car je penche plus pour le télphone, sera une utilisation basique

Tél
e-mail
Agenda
GPS
quelques applis tierces genre
Dev chart
Qcenter (NAS)

Bref rien de plus.... je me dis au final que un iphone 6 SE pourrait être le meilleur choix... je redoute juste une chose sera t'il encore longtemps compatible avec ios 11,12 et 13...  (Personne ne le sait, je sais)


----------



## lepetitpiero (5 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour,

Finalement j'ai opté pour un iphone SE 32Go. Commandé chez Orange en Ligne, car je suis allé en boutique il coûtait 50€ de plus que la boutique Orange en ligne !!!  Du coup j'ai juste prix dans la boutique une Puce Nano que l'on doit payer (10 €).

Merci à Hemeji de l'idée du SE


----------

